# Eco 1.4LT engine is "slightly" different!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...apparently, the *Eco* 1.4LT engine is _slightly_ different from the other 1.4LT engines, and here's why (from the GM Powertrain website):

*2011 Ecotec 1.4LT I-4 VVT (LUJ)*
• *Horsepower -- Applications*:
Chevrolet Cruze LT/LTZ/ECO...138 Hp (103 kW) @ 4900 rpm
• *Torque -- Applications*:
Chevrolet Cruze LT/LTZ.......148 lb-ft(200 Nm) @ 1850-4900 rpm
Chevrolet Cruze ECO..........148 lb-ft(200 Nm) @ *2500-????* rpm

...I'm guessing it's due to the torque-converter loading on the engine. Note the Chinese 1.6LT M6 engine has _very similar_ numbers:

*2011 Chinese Cruze 1.6LT VVT (LLU)*
• Horsepower.....184 *Ps* @ 5800 rpm (135 kW)
• Torque ........235 Nm @ *2200-5600* rpm


NOTE: *Ps* = _Pferdestärke_ (German translation of horsepower)


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know where you get all this great info, but I love it. Can you post a link and tell me where you got the gear ratios for the Eco 6MT?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you mean slightly different you mean slightly more awesome.. You're right


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GSDB said:


> Can you post a link and tell me where you got the gear ratios for the Eco 6MT?


...here's where the GM Powertrain Division information (1.4LT & M6 and A6) came from:

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...1423-link-new-gm-powertrain-website-info.html

*M32 6-SPEED MANUAL (RPO: MF3)*

*Gear ratios:*
First:_____________4.273
Second:____________2.158
Third:_____________1.302
Fourth:____________0.959
Fifth:_____________0.744
Sixth:_____________0.614
Reverse:___________3.818
Final Drive Ratio:_3.833​ 
...and, here's where the Chinese 1.6LT information came from:

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-chevrolet-cruze-engine-technical-discussion/1191-chinese-1-6lt-se-cruze-info.html


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW! thats a huge difference in hp and torque. For the chinese people thats incredible! i wish we had those engines in North Amercian. 

Great post CUDA, Cheers to another great post!



70AARCUDA said:


> ...here's where the GM Powertrain Division information (1.4LT & M6 and A6) came from:
> 
> • http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...1423-link-new-gm-powertrain-website-info.html
> 
> ...


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> If you mean slightly different you mean slightly more awesome.. You're right


Delayed torque to 2500 rpm instead of 1850 rpm to save a little fuel is awesome? I'd rather have max torque start at 1850 rpm thank you very much.

As for the Chinese 1.6, sure it makes more power but it also would get worse fuel economy then.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

sedanman said:


> As for the Chinese 1.6, sure it makes more power but it also would get worse fuel economy then.


Higher HP does not mean lower MPG. Most people relate the two, but it's not necessarily true.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...haven't found any MPG numbers for the Chinese 1.6LT M6 Cruze yet; but, curiously, with only 8.8:1 compression ratio, it requires "Fuel Grade 93"...high test? That doesn't sound like "economy"-_orient_ed (pun intended) to me.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Is their fuel grade 93 the same as ours? If so, what boost pressures are they running on the turbo, and what timing are they running?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sedanman said:


> Is their fuel grade *93* the same as ours?


...don't know about their fuel, but *93 octane* should be the same around the world.



sedanman said:


> If so, what *boost pressures* are they running on the turbo, and what timing are they running?


...seems the Chinese engine is the "hotter" of the two engines, by about +17%:

1.4LT = 138hp/1.4L = _98.6hp/L @ 9.5:1 CR on 87 octane
1.6LT = 184hp/1.6L = 115.0hp/L @ 8.8:1 CR on 93 octane

...which points toward _higher_ boost being used.


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here's where the GM Powertrain Division information (1.4LT & M6 and A6) came from:
> 
> • http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...1423-link-new-gm-powertrain-website-info.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the help, you are a font of knowlesge (or at least source of good links).

I compared these numbers to my friends '08 Civic EX-L with 5MT, his 5th gear was about the same as my 4th and the final drive was much lower.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm not smart, just know _where & how_ to *look* for information.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> Higher HP does not mean lower MPG. Most people relate the two, but it's not necessarily true.


let me know your magic secret cause i'm getting 13 mpg in my talon. Your right hp is just a measurement and dose not reflect mpg but generally more hp/boost/ displacement + more fuel = less mpg.


----------

